# Amazing loft design!



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/pinecreekloft/construction.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Everything about that web site is amazing. We knew Alan. He contacted us when he first got ready to build his loft. He did do a fabulous job.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes that is a nice place for sure. I go back and look at it form time to time. I wish I had the extra $ to do that nice of a loft....well if I ever can they sure have great plans to go by.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

We can all dream of the day we can live up to that loft


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

im dreaming about that loft myself..........


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If i had room left in my backyard i would do it lol!...but it's after my 2 storey pigeon loft....which is after by 5ft by 6ft ft by 4ft loft. So must build 3 more lofts someday lol...


----------

